# Freezer Conversion Thermostat



## squiddley (20/2/10)

I've been thinking of doing a freezer conversion for ages.
I've seen some really good conversions on here!
I was checking out eBay for a cheap chest freezer and came across this :

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...mMakeTrack=true

It's a thermostat designed for freezer conversions.
Has anyone had anything to do with these?
Are they any good?
It seems to be a neat solution.
I'd be interested in any comments.
Thanks,
Squiddley


----------



## barls (20/2/10)

better off getting a digital one and making it a plug in item.
easier if the fridge/ freezer dies.


----------



## litre_o_cola (20/2/10)

+1 for the digital, then you also have the option to do a bit of fermenting in the freezer too.


----------



## Spartan 117 (20/2/10)

Mashmaster do a digital thermostat that is easy to use and install. http://www.mashmaster.com/p/365439/fridgem...roller-kit.html

I use one on a bar fridge and have had no trouble with it whatsoever.

Aaron


----------



## squiddley (22/2/10)

Thanks for the tip.  
Certainly looks like the best option. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (22/2/10)

I bought one of THESE digital thermostats on ebay from Hong Kong and it was on my doorstep in 6 days.
I have had it installed now for 2 weeks and it seems to be very accurate as I compared it to a alcohol fillled thermometer and the readings were at the worst 1/2 a degree out. Not bad really for $35.


----------



## MarkBastard (22/2/10)

That is quite interesting.

I recently broke that coil bit of wire on my freezer and used a fridgemate instead, by basically bypassing the old thermostat.

Works great but I'm a bit worried that if something goes wrong I could freeze my kegs (as if the fridgemate malfunctions and stays in the on position, my compressor will start running 24/7 until I pull the power, that'll be freaking cold), and also using a fridgemate temp probe isn't as nice as the internal hidden one in a freezer.


----------



## highway (24/2/10)

Just setting up my system for a return to brewing. I just ripped out the factory freezer thermostat and replaced it with a refrigerator thermostat. Fitted perfectly into the chesty (new mounting holes in bracket had to be drilled). Used the same knob and fed the temp probe up the existing pipe, same as the freezer thermostat was configured. Ran for a few days with a glass of water and electronic thermometer sensor in freezer/fridge and set thermo to desired temp. Currently sitting at about 4 deg with very little variation in temp.

Have a temp range on the thermostat of -10 to +10 deg. Only cost $16.50 and about 10 minutes work


----------



## redlegger (24/2/10)

Highway said:


> Just setting up my system for a return to brewing. I just ripped out the factory freezer thermostat and replaced it with a refrigerator thermostat. Fitted perfectly into the chesty (new mounting holes in bracket had to be drilled). Used the same knob and fed the temp probe up the existing pipe, same as the freezer thermostat was configured. Ran for a few days with a glass of water and electronic thermometer sensor in freezer/fridge and set thermo to desired temp. Currently sitting at about 4 deg with very little variation in temp.
> 
> Have a temp range on the thermostat of -10 to +10 deg. Only cost $16.50 and about 10 minutes work



Highway, where did you get the fridge thermostat from? Did you change the probe only or the entire unit?


----------



## highway (24/2/10)

redlegger9 said:


> Highway, where did you get the fridge thermostat from? Did you change the probe only or the entire unit?




Changed the entire unit. Probe just pulls out of the tube burried in the freezer insulation. Feeding new probe in takes a little care and maby a slight bend to get it around the first corner (depends on freezer I guess). Got my thermostat from star east (http://www.stareast.com.au/). Part number rf090 section 1 of PDF catalogue page 16. Temp on box was -10 to +10, but cat said -15 to +3.4. Picked mine up over the counter, but they may accept net order, give them a call.


----------



## redlegger (24/2/10)

Highway said:


> Changed the entire unit. Probe just pulls out of the tube burried in the freezer insulation. Feeding new probe in takes a little care and maby a slight bend to get it around the first corner (depends on freezer I guess). Got my thermostat from star east (http://www.stareast.com.au/). Part number rf090 section 1 of PDF catalogue page 16. Temp on box was -10 to +10, but cat said -15 to +3.4. Picked mine up over the counter, but they may accept net order, give them a call.




cheers mate


----------



## goiter (13/3/11)

squiddley said:


> I've been thinking of doing a freezer conversion for ages.
> I've seen some really good conversions on here!
> I was checking out eBay for a cheap chest freezer and came across this :
> 
> ...


----------



## goiter (13/3/11)

Hi we bought one of those thermostats of ebay to convert a chest freezer into a kegerator and it works fantastic, the motor hardly ever runs and the beer always stays icy cold, we live off solar power so we needed a large chest freezer Kegerator that would hardly use any electricity we also have another freezer converted over for storing milk and fresh produce. 
It only took 5 minutes to change the thermostat over and we didnt have to modify anything just swapped the thermostat as it looked exactly the same as the thermostat we pulled out , we looked at other ways to do a freezer into a fridge conversion and this was by far the safest and easiest way ,
I would never electrically modify anything on my freezer as you could end up with serious insurance issues if something ever went wrong with it
We bought it off freezer2fridge 
it came with easy instructions
* http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...mMakeTrack=true*


----------



## woodwormm (13/3/11)

i've got one of those fridge2freezer thermostats in my kegerator.

it works brilliantly but for the money now a STC1000 for around 20 bucks and another 10 bucks to wire it up is my preference next time.


----------

